# Wie ist das PVP derzeit



## quicktime87 (9. Oktober 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,

habe jetzt fast ein Jahr nicht mehr WoW gespielt und wollte mal nachfragen wie das Game derzeit so ist bzgl. PvP. Suche derzeit was cooles mit Schwerpunkt PvP. Habe viel Random BG´s gespielt, aber das Game hatte bis zuletzt nur noch gestresst anstatt Spass zu machen. 
Nun wollte ich mal einige Anregungen Sammeln ob es sich lohnt zu reaktivieren und das Addon zu kaufen? Oder ob es andere interessante Games gibt. Viele schwören auf das kommende Destiny2 aber das war mir bisher zu spacig und EGO Shooter mäßig. Aber vllt sollte ich mir das mal etwas genauer betrachten.

Grüße


----------



## MircoSfot (9. Oktober 2017)

Man kann Spieler dabei zusehen auf twitch.tv  Sogar den besten RestroDrood, der Streamt regelmäßig.


----------



## Sunwalk1988 (10. Oktober 2017)

unterirdisch, da jedes Item reines RNG ist (keine Übertreibung, Fakt. Items lassen sich nicht kaufen).


----------



## sp01 (15. Oktober 2017)

Also wegen PvP würde ich heute auch kein WoW mehr anfangen - das ganze RND Zeugs und die Artefaktwaffe hat es vollends zerstört.


----------

